

We Are All Wrong About Software Design - scapbi
http://lucaguidi.com/2014/04/28/we-are-all-wrong-about-software-design.html

======
thu
We have access through the internet to tons of different opinions and opposite
arguments. This makes it difficult to built one's own judgement.

But that doesn't mean everything is equal. You will always find people with
divergent opinions; that doesn't mean everything is true, or that everyone is
wrong.

~~~
jodosha
Mine was a provocatory title. What I want to say is: opinions can be right for
some people, wrong for other.

------
jodosha
I'm the author of the post, mine was sarcasm.

I wanted to explain two things:

1\. A Design pattern or an opinion can be right for some people, wrong for
other. There is no such thing as absolute truth.

2\. Indirection in software development is a subjective matter. MVC can be
fine for some people, not enough or overkilling for other. But argumenting
things with "My solution works" or "I use it in my successful business" is
nonsense.

That questionable Ruby snippet isn't something that I'd use for real.

------
kirab
After reading the article twice I still don't know if he's against or in favor
of software design and what exactly this text wants to tell us. Am I the only
one?

~~~
biggerfisch
I think his last line sums up his message: "This isn’t an argument, just
nonsense." My interpretation of that was that he is protesting the act of
arguing about what makes good software design, and calling it nonsense. But
then again, maybe his entire post is just that, nonsense.

(If anyone has a better explanation, please feel free to correct me. This was
simply my best guess)

------
Paul_S
I have no idea what the author rails (I'll get my coat) against in his blog
post. I think he's being too passionate to be coherent. On a more serious
note: I don't like the way he equates personal preference to job suitability -
I don't think they should overlap (OK, in an ideal world).

------
tempodox
I hope the author of that post was just bored to death and very drunk.
Otherwise, he had better see a shrink.

------
AdrianRossouw
straw man if I ever saw one.

not liking an orm doesn't mean putting sql in a template is acceptable.

